# جمع واكتب



## روزي86 (7 يوليو 2015)

​


----------



## soul & life (7 يوليو 2015)

ن: نادر
ي:يجنن
ف:فاتن
ي:يجنن
ا:انيق
ن:نادر
نادر يجنن فاتن انيق


----------



## روزي86 (8 يوليو 2015)

soul & life قال:


> ن: نادر
> ي:يجنن
> ف:فاتن
> ي:يجنن
> ...




نورتي يا قمر


----------



## أَمَة (10 يوليو 2015)

صائد القلوب
وحداني
نادر 
يجنن
انيق


----------



## اني بل (12 يوليو 2015)

انتِ تجنني ياروزي فكيف مواضيعك واختياراتك روووووووووووووووووعة
ج: جميل
و: وحداني
ر: رقيق
ج:جميل
ي:يجنن
ن:نادر
ا :أنيق 

جميلة وحدانية تجنن ونادرة وانيقة ههههههههه كلهم مضبوطين هههههههههه 
تجنن عجبتني ههههههه لأني بطير العقل هههههههه 
ميرسي على التحفة والأناقة والجمال بالاختيار حبيته كثثير الموضوع


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (14 يوليو 2015)

ملاك
يجنن
لعوب
انيق
دائم التفاؤل


----------



## روزي86 (21 نوفمبر 2015)

أَمَة قال:


> صائد القلوب
> وحداني
> نادر
> يجنن
> انيق



نورتي يا امي


----------



## روزي86 (21 نوفمبر 2015)

اني بل قال:


> انتِ تجنني ياروزي فكيف مواضيعك واختياراتك روووووووووووووووووعة
> ج: جميل
> و: وحداني
> ر: رقيق
> ...




حبيبتي يا إني
ألف شكر لكلامك الجميل زيك


----------



## روزي86 (21 نوفمبر 2015)

+ ميلاد العجايبى + قال:


> ملاك
> يجنن
> لعوب
> انيق
> دائم التفاؤل



شكرا لمرورك الجميل


----------



## grges monir (22 نوفمبر 2015)

جميل
رقيق
جميل
سررررررررررريع الغضب ( حقيقة ):ranting:


----------



## روزي86 (22 نوفمبر 2015)

grges monir قال:


> جميل
> رقيق
> جميل
> سررررررررررريع الغضب ( حقيقة ):ranting:




ههههههههههههههه:smil15:


----------



## grges monir (22 نوفمبر 2015)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه:smil15:


:t36:


----------



## روزي86 (22 نوفمبر 2015)

grges monir قال:


> :t36:




هههههههههههه انت بتاكدلي يعني انك سريع الغضب:t19:


----------



## grges monir (22 نوفمبر 2015)

:fun_lol:
اكيدطبعا


----------

